# Helmets for the western rider



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay guys, there's a problem. I'm required to wear a helmet(not fond of it, but realize it protects my head). I'm researching alternatives that may not offer the same quality of protection but still do the trick (ish). I'm very open to suggestions. What I'm looking into is gel shock absorbing pads that line hockey helmets on the interior of a cowboy hat, cowboy hat cover for helmet, and there's a ballcap with shock and protection on the inside. If any of you have other suggestions that would be wonderful. I would like a way to line my cowboy hat as opposed to buying a cowboy hat helmet as they look weird.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

None of those will provide you any protection. Your hat is most likely going to just fall off which would eliminate any padding you add.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsecents1997 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would use stampede strings probably


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

just get a helmet. Somethign like a IRK trail lite. They arnt supper bulky and are decent trail helmets


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

If you take a bad fall, you wont even know you have a gel pad on. Some falls literally crack helmets open... I cant imagine a gel pad or shock absorber would do much justice in that case :lol: Whose requiring you to wear a helmet? A riding school? Show? If so, I cant imagine them allowing a student or competitor to get away with just a liner. They have Western helmets geared to Western riders, that arent really large, and offer more protection than wearing nothing. Such as 










Or










Personally, I really dont think a liner will do any good. Might as well wear nothing, but thats just my opinion. 

Helmets really arent that bad...


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I recommend an Ovation schooler. They're lightweight and they don't make you look like you have a blockhead. I'd stay far away from Troxels....shoddy quality and they fit weirdly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I only found one Troxel that I ever liked.

Troxel Intrepid Helmet - Low Profile Performance Helmet » Troxel Equestrian Helmets

This one. It fit me great, looked better than any other helmet, and affordable.

However I really like Tipperary and Ovation helmets. Things that are more expensive I tend to like of course...lol

I don't ride with a helmet unless I'm on a colt or something dangerous, but don't even bother lining. Show crew requiring it won't accept that and it won't help you at all.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

the added security and protection of a legitimate helmet is well worth the money and lack of style. I personally think it's much less attractive to be sitting inside of a hospital paralyzed and unable to feed yourself, or worse,a morgue.

I don't care if I'm going for a slow walk on my trusted laid back gelding, you will always find me in a helmet. Anything could happen at any moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that one shown with all the leather googaggery on it is very heavy. Don't get it jsut 'casue it looks "western". The Tipperary or the Ovation are both lightweight and functional and not so expensive. bite the bullet all the way , or don't wear one. half way will only look worse.


----------

